# Collet adapter or chuck for a 5/8" keyed shaft



## TanOak (May 31, 2010)

Hello All:

This is not exactly a router question but I hope that its close enough that someone here can point me in the right direction. 
I am building a horizontal mortiser. It would be really convenient (given the parts I have to work with) if I could mount a router collet or possibly a drill type chuck on a standard 5/8" keyed motor shaft. 
Can any of you tell me where I should look for an appropriate adapter? Right now I have a several collet sizes for my Bosch routers so it would be even better (but not essential) if I could mount those somehow. 
Yes, I know there may be motor speed issues (much slower than a router) but I have a box full of endmills that I like to use for mortising that work fine at lower speed. 

Thanks in advance,
Jim


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Jim. Glad to have you as a new member of our community.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

For just being used as a "mortiser" only, Grizzly would carry regular drill chucks that would work.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello n/a? I am sorry, but We do not know any thing about You! Would You Please add Your name, and an area where You live? It will help us to talk to You, and know a bit about You. Are You new to woodworking,etc. Thank You! You could check with a machine shop, and get information from them. Thank you.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I should have also added, if you intend on increasing the speed, say up to, router speeds. Then drill chucks won't work for you. If one takes a long hard look at a mortiser, it's really more or less the same as a drill press. You'll still need to figure out how to mount the mortiser tube.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I'm not sure why you want to use a 3450rpm motor why not just use a router motor with or without the base..most motors can't take the side push very long, sound like you will open a big can worms by using a standard motor..  you can pickup a used router at a pawn shop for a song..than you have all you need for the job.

=====



TanOak said:


> Hello All:
> 
> This is not exactly a router question but I hope that its close enough that someone here can point me in the right direction.
> I am building a horizontal mortiser. It would be really convenient (given the parts I have to work with) if I could mount a router collet or possibly a drill type chuck on a standard 5/8" keyed motor shaft.
> ...


----------



## TanOak (May 31, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> I'm not sure why you want to use a 3450rpm motor


Sorry if I did not given enough background. This little project started when I picked up a used Ryobi drum sander.
The belt drive system was trashed and the seller only asked $25 so I picked it up. Mainly I wanted to use the system that raises and lowers the motor and sanding drum. Just imagine that the drum is removed and the bed is replaced by an x-y table that slides on linear bearings.








I initially intended to fit one of my routers to it but there are some geometry issues that make that less clean that I would like. I figured I could set it up as proof of concept with the existing motor. Then if the general idea seems sound I might go to another set up. 
Here is my slot mortiser in a previous incarnation. Currently the router is held by the mechanism from a Matchmaker. 








Thanks for your input.
Jim


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> I'm not sure why you want to use a 3450rpm motor why not just use a router motor with or without the base..most motors can't take the side push very long, sound like you will open a big can worms by using a standard motor..  you can pickup a used router at a pawn shop for a song..than you have all you need for the job.
> 
> =====


Hi Bj,

I think in this case, as you've said many times before in the past my good friend, "the right tool for the right job". Might be best for the OP to just purchase a mortiser if this is what they're truly after.


----------



## TanOak (May 31, 2010)

Hamlin said:


> Might be best for the OP to just purchase a mortiser if this is what they're truly after.


Perhaps I did not give enough context. I do a lot of slot mortising and have used my existing shop built table for years. It is built with x-y direction travel on linear ball bearings and the table travel is super smooth. However, I have not been all that happy with the vertical travel mechanisms I have used and so I've been on the lookout for a better system. As you will see in my earlier post (which is waiting moderator approval presumably because I am a beginner on this forum) right now I am just modifying that system to use the vertical travel mechanism from a salvaged drum sander. I got that mechanism mounted today and the pic is below. It came with a motor and I thought it would be pretty slick if I could use that with a chuck (like most commercial slot mortisers do). 
If that doesn't work out I can always mount a router. If I do go with a router I will need a collet extender because of the geometry of the vertical travel mechanism. I've been searching this forum and it seems like the MLCS extender will work if I go that way. By the way I have a Multico 20 hollow chisel mortiser that I use occasionally but mostly rely on the slot mortising system. I also have a Matchmaker system but its a bit lightweight for my taste. 
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thank you for Your post, and update. As You can see, this turned out to be a great post! Thank you for joining, and keep us informed of Your progress.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

For some reason, your pics didn't load for me when I had replied. If you're still intending on using end mills, a drill chuck will work. Again, check with Grizzly.


----------



## TanOak (May 31, 2010)

Hamlin said:


> If you're still intending on using end mills, a drill chuck will work. Again, check with Grizzly.


Yes, still intending to use end mills, thanks. Based on responses I got to a similar post over on the Practical Machinist forum I ordered a Jacobs chuck for the 5/8" motor shaft and it should be here this week. Will report on how it goes. 
Cheers,
Jim


----------

